# Unable to delete file? Cannot delete "specified file": Cannot find the specified file



## KingofLodis (Jun 18, 2005)

*Unable to delete file? Cannot delete "specified file": Cannot find the specified file*

Cannot delete "specified file": Cannot find the specified file. Make sure you specify the correct path and filename.

This stupid error message keeps showing up every time I try to delete a file on Windows 2k Pro...

I moved it to my C: folder because I thought the name might be too long or whatever... It's still not deleting.

It's not in use either, because it's a .pdf file...

*sighs*

Here's the name, if the name might help you judge why.

I know it's a long name, but that's why I put it into C: 

The Prokaryotes - A Handbook on the Biology of Bacteria 3rd Ed. [Vol. 1], M Dworkin, et al., (Springer 2006) WW.pdf

Any help would be MUCH appreciated!

Thanks a lot


----------



## TheOutcaste (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: Unable to delete file? Cannot delete "specified file": Cannot find the specified*


Have you tried in Safe Mode, or Safe Mode with Command Prompt?

Open a Command Prompt, navigate to the folder containing the file, and type *DIR /X*
This will list the short name for the file, see if you can delete using that.
likely something like *PROKAR~1.PDF*
Try this in Safe Mode as well if it doesn't work in Normal mode

See if Unlocker can get rid of it.


----------



## ahmorrow (May 5, 2009)

*Re: Unable to delete file? Cannot delete "specified file": Cannot find the specified*

Open the command prompt
Type this code in. Replace [file-name] with the short name of the file as TheOutcaste said. I'm sorry if the link above didn't work... you should be able to just hold down the Windows Key or Super Key and press R to open the Run command and then type in *cmd.exe* and hit enter. The windows/super key is the ugly little flag looking one between ctrl+alt on the left hand side. Let me know if the link above works, I'm itching to test it out.

```
cd c:\
dir /x
del [file-name] /f /q
```


----------

